# Rd 2 Game 2: Bulls @ Heat (5/8 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Wednesday, May 8, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tomorrow can't come soon enough.

Hopefully our shooters got all of their misses out of the way in game 1. 

Definitely wanna see Lebron be aggressive from the beginning of the game.


----------



## Drizzy

Didn't think I would be this nervous in Round 2. Need to get at them right from the start.


----------



## BlackNRed

Must win time.


----------



## Jace

Hinrich and Deng are likely out again. Starting to think that's a bad thing since Butler is apparently a cyborg who can play 48 minutes and not miss jump shots and Robinson hits all the big ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd expect them to be out as well. They got what they wanted. To win at least 1 of the 2 games in Miami. They can now continue to rest Deng and Hinrich for the games in Chicago.


----------



## Jace

Which means they'll be playing with even less pressure than yesterday, and more on us.


----------



## Wade County

If we lose this I feel we are in deep deep trouble.

Can't drop 2 in a row on our court. Just can't.


----------



## Jace

I'm a little bit surprised we lost at home at all this postseason. Pretty surprised it happened this early. I'd be damn surprised if you'd told me we'd lose twice at home in the playoffs. Completely shocked if we lost two at home in a series. Absolutely mind****ed if we lost two in a row at home. 

Still, going to be very hard to prevent it from happening. I knew this series would give me gonorrhea.


----------



## UD40

I want this win.

So badly.


----------



## Wade County

I have a feeling we will play much much better tomorrow.

Atleast that is my hope.


----------



## Drizzy

I can't stop thinking about this game tomorrow. I'm so nervous I feel like I'm playing in it.

Fortunately, LeBron is playing instead.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Huge game, a must win for sure. 

I think we will see a very aggressive Lebron, my worry is Spo. He played Bosh and Wade less minutes that game than regular season averages...in the playoffs. The ending lineup was horrible...Allen on nate?


----------



## Wade County

The way Nate and Butler have played us this year, i'd actually prefer it if Hinrich and Deng were playing...


----------



## BlackNRed

Lebron don't let Durant show you up homie, he's having a hell of a game.

edit: meh thunder still lose, Mike Conley to the rescue.


----------



## doctordrizzay

BlackNRed said:


> Lebron don't let Durant show you up homie, he's having a hell of a game.
> 
> edit: meh thunder still lose, Mike Conley to the rescue.


Durant had a 2009/10 Lebron playoff game. Fitting he lost too. Hard to win when you don't have that #2 guy.


----------



## Drizzy

doctordrizzay said:


> Durant had a 2009/10 Lebron playoff game. Fitting he lost too. Hard to win when you don't have that #2 guy.


K-Mart filled that role in G1, but where the hell was he tonight? Damn.

As a Vancouver guy, I hate to see the Grizzlies win anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Deng is out and Hinrich is doubtful. No surprise here.


----------



## doctordrizzay

^^ We have to take advantage of that. Media saying Lebron likely guarding Nate lol. 

Also Iron Man Bulter has play 48 minutes 3 games in a row. 

Time to man the **** UP HEAT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Deng, Hinrich, and of course Rose officially ruled out for tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Can't drop 2 in a row on our home court. Must win.


----------



## BlackNRed

ITS TIMEEEE.


----------



## Jace

Horrible D on first possession.


----------



## Jace

Idiotic move by Wade gets a tech...possibly. Already no poise.


----------



## Jace

Misses FT. Net zero.


----------



## Jace

Good to see our crowd arrive on time for an important playoff game. :nonono:


----------



## Jace

Nice move by LeBron.


----------



## Jace

Bosh and Chalmers owned by Robinson and Noah, respectively, on one possession.

Wow, Wade. Ugly.

Ugly. Ugly. Ugly.


----------



## Jace

Rio 3.


----------



## Jace

WADE WTF? He closed out away from Bellinelli struggling to catch. Hits a 3. The **** Wade?


----------



## Wade County

Rio 3o


----------



## Wade County

Sigh, Wade


----------



## Jace

Stupid missed J by Wade.

He's killing us.


----------



## Wade County

Wow Bosh...


----------



## Wade County

LLebron for 2


----------



## Jace

Wario...


----------



## Jace

Phew...he can still dunk.


----------



## Wade County

Wade finally a jam


----------



## Wade County

FOH Noah with that fugly J


----------



## Jace

Damn that was not a foul by Rio on Butler. 50-50 contact, and Chalmers was moving less.

Two games in a row Rio gives up an open layup to pass to Bosh for a miss.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bosh suck right now


----------



## Jace

UD tip in

Too much Rio dribbling in this offense.


----------



## Jace

The Bulls won't be missing open jumpers this series apparently. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County

Nice tip by UD


----------



## Wade County

Jimmy 'Ray Allen' Butler.


----------



## Wade County

Really thought we would come out stronger than this tonight


----------



## Jace

Wade2James!


----------



## Wade County

WADE2JAMES


----------



## Jace

Pullup Thrio!


----------



## Wade County

Seemed like we hadn't seen an alley for a while


----------



## Wade County

Mathrio!


----------



## Wade County

Riko with the D!


----------



## Jace

WOOOOOOOW

What a flop by Noah. Shitty ref crew again?


----------



## Wade County

Damn Rio, gotta hit that


----------



## BlackNRed

FINED Noah


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig: coast to coast lefty jam!


----------



## Wade County

WHAT THE **** JOAKIM!?

And gets rewarded. Fine coming your way.


----------



## Wade County

OOOOOOOOOOH MBP


----------



## Wade County

That's Miami Heat ****ing basketball


----------



## BlackNRed

That's what I like Lebroooon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The power in the neighborhood decided to go out at 7pm on the dot :nonono: 

Hearing the game on the radio. This power better come back soon. So pissed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Bosh block on Noah!

Wade's back in the lockerroom...


----------



## Jace

Nice Thray-fake and pullup 2


----------



## Wade County

That was a sick block by CB


----------



## Wade County

Ray J


----------



## Jace

LeBron staying sleeveless.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Chris...


----------



## Wade County

****ing Butler man...


----------



## Wade County

Nice seal by MBP. Butler can't stop him there


----------



## Jace

That's a nightmare W2. Good luck with that.


----------



## Wade County

Noah you flopping piece of shit


----------



## Jace

I knew Butler would be that guy this series. I think it was Ira who said every time he watches him play other teams he's average at best, but always on fire against us. It's like he's trying to prove himself against Wade's team (Marquette connection).


----------



## Jace

****ing god they're going to award every flop. That was a ridiculous fop by Butler. I hate NBA refs man. This is unwatchable.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Noah is an idiot.


----------



## Jace

TECH ON LEBRON?

I'm done.


----------



## Wade County

WTF is going on...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron!!


----------



## Jace

MAN BEAR PIIIIIIIIIG


----------



## BlackNRed

Noah is a biiiiiiiiitch


----------



## BlackNRed

So does Bosh even warm up before games? Cause he really blows at the start.


----------



## Jace

Watching that LeBron offensive foul over and over again. Butler's whiplash is in the wrong direction. Let's see if the league has the balls to fine him, as that's one way they define flops.


----------



## Jace

On the double-T's, what is LeBron supposed to do in that situation? Let Noah bearhug him?


----------



## Jace

Nice move by Cole.


----------



## Jace

Bulls react adversely to a foul call. Switched to double foul.

You can't. Make. This stuff. Up.


----------



## Wade County

God I hate the Bulls


----------



## BlackNRed

I'm worried about all this full court pressure, only cause it caused us to give up 35 in the 4th of game 1.


----------



## Jace

Not necessary Birdie.


----------



## Jace

KIIIILLLLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jace

This is why I didn't want to play these guys. So much ancillary, dangerous bullshit.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bulls is such a nasty team. Worse than Indiana Pacers.


----------



## Jace

STOP IT BIRD!!


----------



## Jace

"Technically" a flagrant by Cook there.


----------



## Jace

LeBron's upperbody form even looks better now on FTs.


----------



## Jace

Too many opportunities.


----------



## Smithian

So sick of playing these untalented scrubs.


----------



## Jace

So what's up with Wade?


----------



## BlackNRed

**** the bulls!


----------



## Wade County

Feel we should be up more than 4.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

And1 by Allen.


----------



## Jace

Shuttles+1


----------



## Jace

Wade back.


----------



## Wade County

The ol 4 point play by Ray Ray


----------



## Jace

Scott Foster's having a field day with that whistle.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We must stop cause offensive fouls.


----------



## Jace

Please stop taking stupid jumpers Wade. No rebounders under the rim.


----------



## Jace

Nice move by Bosh to get to the line.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh y u so shit?


----------



## Wade County

Getting zero from Bosh and Wade at the moment. Big 1 right now.


----------



## Jace

Nate with the superstar call on Cole.


----------



## Jace

How did Cole **** that up?


----------



## Jace

We have fumbled so many damn opportunities. Could be up 20.


----------



## Jace

Stupid hero ball possession by Ray. Robinson 3.

:nonono:


----------



## Wade County

Time to bring MBP back I think.

Wade and Bosh play shit against the Bulls. Not sure what it is, but they flat out suck.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> Time to bring MBP back I think.
> 
> Wade and Bosh play shit against the Bulls. Not sure what it is, but they flat out suck.


I think Wade was okay, nearly good, last match except for that three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Don't know what's more frustrating. Having a 10 pt lead for about 5 straight possessions and not being able to extend this lead or still being without power :rant:


----------



## Jace

Don't see why LeBron doesn't come back in now despite his extended 1st stint. Playoffs.


----------



## Jace

Wade man run offense stop taking stupid jumpers. It's not your game. It's not your team's game. Stop making this about you.


----------



## BlackNRed

Come on Wade, the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Wade County

Wade needs to get to the post or some lay ups or something. Jumpers never been his forte.


----------



## Jace

2 missed FTs and a Bosh looseball foul. I...I...:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed

ugh, free throws Lebron really.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron's free throws have been awful.


----------



## Wade County

Sigh...free throws...


----------



## Wade County

Bron is 4-8 from the line...not cool


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Stop causing all these fouls! Really annoying.


----------



## Jace

Wade is hurting us really bad on both ends. Spo needs to coach here.

Good, he's taken Wade out.


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## Jace

Sucks that we're better with our 2nd best player off the floor, but he refuses to play like a big boy.

I guess Wade refused to come out. Gets a dunk.


----------



## Jace

Le3zy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333 

My power is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2WADE!


----------



## Jace

MAN rebound by Cole leads to LBJ2DW!

THAT'S your game Dwyane. UP CLOSE.


----------



## BlackNRed

Beautiful.


----------



## Jace

UUUUUGGGGHHH

They just showed the LeBron offensive foul up close in slow motion. LeBron's arm swipes down, Butler pauses, then goes in the opposite direction. That's a fine.


----------



## Wade County

Wade lives


----------



## Wade County

Butler and Noah both need fines by the sounds of it


----------



## Wade County

Weird that bron is 7-8 from the field, 4-8 from the line.


----------



## Jace

Robinson left wide open for 3. Just dumb.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333

There you go, Wade.


----------



## Jace

COL333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333 again


----------



## Jace

COL333333333333 x2


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Two threes in a row, nice!

Now an offensive foul by Nate Robinson. But what a great player he is.


----------



## Jace

Good salvage, but we should be up waaaay more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

About damn time our 3's start falling.


----------



## BlackNRed

I wish Bosh would man the F up. He might be worse than Haslem right now.


----------



## Jace

Nice pumpfake again on Noah by Bosh to draw the foul on the help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now that's a man drive, Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Another miss at the FT line...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice J by Mario


----------



## Jace

Nate just has to fall near a defender and it's a foul. This is bonkers.


----------



## Wade County

13-19 from the line so far. Bummer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade 

sweet pass


----------



## Jace

Bosh J so off. Aubrey Plaza must be dismayed.

LBJ2DW alley-oop. :lebron: :dwade:


----------



## Jace

DW2CB


----------



## Jace

Looong .08 there.


----------



## Jace

Bosh gets a J.


----------



## Wade County

Friggin offensive boards


----------



## UD40

Let's go, boys!


----------



## Jace

Horrible pass by Wade. Spo's gotta be careful with him with this lead. He's always the first to go braindead with a lead.


----------



## Wade County

Yeeeees boys. YEEEEEEEES


----------



## Wade2Bosh

First time in a while that Wade is slow getting back and the man he's supposed to be guarding misses. Then as he casually runs back, he casually went for the rebound and couldnt get it either. Got Lucky twice on that possession.

Great tip by Wade there though to get the open layup.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh and Wade wake up = 20 pt lead.

Close this out. Blow them away.


----------



## UD40

Mario playing very well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade hit a J. Been a looong time.


----------



## UD40

What a pass!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade

Holy shit


----------



## Jace

OH MY GOD THAT PASS


----------



## UD40

Let's make an example of 'em, Spo!!!


----------



## Wade County

Crush em!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Fantastic play between LeBron and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is reminding me of game 4 in Indy. Lebron is setting Wade up for easy dunks and layups and it got him going in that game.


----------



## Jace

No LeBron. Keep taking good shots please.


----------



## Wade County

Dont get lazy. Kill them.


----------



## Jace

Timeout. We gave up the offensive rebound because LeBron was cherrypicking. Need better focus from him. 3 mistakes in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gibson is another guy that always plays well against us.


----------



## Wade County

Bah - good timeout by Spo.


----------



## Wade County

Lebreezy's gone cold too


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great ball movement. Bosh has been great this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario, you dumbass.


----------



## Jace

This burst is the best we've looked all playoff.

Come on Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County

5 on Rio


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Chalmers? Idiot.


----------



## UD40

Chalmers = Anti KG


----------



## Jace

Cook's been stepping out of bounds all series.


----------



## Wade County

Man what happened to Daequan Cook? I thought he was gonna be an awesome 6th man. Looks like he can't play basketball anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray and1

What a pass by Lebron!


----------



## Jace

Sick LBJ pass to Ray for the thray-point-play!


----------



## Wade County

Sugar Raaaay


----------



## UD40

Sweet Jesus(shuttlesworth)!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What an eye LeBron has for the game. Totally wonderful.


----------



## Jace

It's 2 shots. Easy there Cole.


----------



## Jace

Nevermind. Looked like he was on the line.


----------



## Wade County

Dont foul a 3pt shooter...god dammit


----------



## UD40

Good God, LBJ!!!

Let the Bird flyyyyyy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2BIRD

Another sick bounce pass by Lebron


----------



## Jace

LeBron has gone full-Magic. Wow.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Nice dunk birdman!!!!!!

Why can't Joel do that????


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron...


----------



## Dee-Zy

With the charge at the other end!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Biiiirdman


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333

Another Lebron assist


----------



## Wade County

THRRRAY


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Block by Andersen!

And now a three by Allen.


----------



## Jace

Bad shot Ray. Should run clock.

BIRD BLOCK!!

THRAAAAAY!!!


----------



## UD40

This is scary.

Bron doesn't even want this gimmie shots.

Amazing team ball tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Birdman with the sweet double pump. Gets the charge at the other end, hassle play for a second possession, hard pick for ray Allen but he misses the 3 then a block on boozer to ignite the fast break that ends up with Allen who redeems himself with the 3. 


Amazing sequence!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Hold here for last shot boys


----------



## Jace

Le3 from Naples goes in and out.

As long as we don't let them have another 35 point fourth, we should be OK.


----------



## Wade County

Great quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

85-56 after 3

Great 3rd quarter. No coincidence that it was our best quarter after Wade and Bosh finally broke out of their slump. 

Lebron went into Magic mode.


----------



## BlackNRed

This is how badly we need to Beat the bulls every time. Don't chip away, big gashes!


----------



## Wade County

Finish strong and tie it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace

Sweet dribble by Cole to set up the Battithray. Never seen that from Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 33333

Raining 3'[email protected]

Cole now 3-3 from 3


----------



## Jace

COL333333333333333333 x3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray and1! 

Peace out, Noah


----------



## Jace

And-1 by Ray!


----------



## Wade County

Yeees


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bird block!!!!

Allen and1!!!!


----------



## Jace

Gotta take it easy here. We don't want to give them too much incentive to come out hard in G3.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Do you guys think it was a goaltend? They won't show a replay and my feed is shit. 

I got sheed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Peace out, Taj


----------



## Jace

Steve Kerr doesn't realize the foul came after the travel. What a moron.


----------



## Wade County

Haha seeya Jokeaim


----------



## Wade County

LOLS Gibson too.

Today is going exactly how I hoped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Stu Jackson is at this game. Not the game to get T's called against you.


----------



## Jace

Time for the Juwan unit. This is going to get more physical.


----------



## Jace

My god this game. So much blood.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller in for Wade. 

dont need a hard foul on Wade. good sub.


----------



## UD40

These Bulls, man....


----------



## Jace

STAY IN YOUR SEATS AND CHEER YOU LOWER BOWL RICHIES.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nazr is out there hacking people. So obvious.


----------



## Wade County

I so badly want to knock the Bulls out. God that would be nice.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Gotta pull the regular rotation here. We don't want them get injured by a frustrated team going hit men on us.


----------



## Jace

First to 100. Should be locked up now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BIRD and1!

What an ass whooping


----------



## Wade County

BLOW-OUT


----------



## UD40

I'm officially in "giddy fanboy" mode!


----------



## Jace

Keep in mind the Bulls beat the Jazz by 54 in the Finals and then lost the next game in Utah. Can't get too high here. Spo, this is on you.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Blowout! 103-58.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bulls have only made 2 points during the last 3,5 minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy

For once, I actually want to see juwan out there with Joel.


----------



## Wade County

We have 18pts in 3 minutes :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Still need to take homecourt back. The Bulls are still happy. Tied series regardless of the score.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Woah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Someone better gif that Birdman stare into the camera


----------



## Jace

JJ-Joel pick and roll goes as expected.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Our reserve team is playing worse than expected.


----------



## Jace

46-point lead...highest of the B3 era?


----------



## UD40

Lebron only scored 19 points.

That should say something about this team.


----------



## Hibachi!

Glad the Heat came back with the massive beat-down. Was getting tired of hearing about how the Bulls were America's team and how they could go to the finals. Love the heart by the Bulls, but let's be real here. 

It won't come as easy to the Heat next game, but they're in another league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel with a moving screen. Its among the list of things I do not miss when he was getting minutes.


----------



## Jace

There was a 62-20 run in there.


----------



## Wade County

Props to the PG duo tonight also. Rio did some stupid shit but played well overall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Space Cadet is on fire.


----------



## Wade County

Radmanovic? Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

15-5-2 for Cole

Amazing how much he's improved mid-season


----------



## Jace

Really starting to like Cole again.

Now these bearded dudes are hitting all these 3s.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> The Space Cadet is on fire.


Great Phil quote.


----------



## Jace

Foster's going for the foul call record. Let them play a little man it's over.


----------



## Wade County

Cole in turnover city right now though


----------



## Jace

So funny..."LEBRON NEEDS TO SCORE MORE."

He scores 5 points less and we win in mega-blowout fashion.

:lebron:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I wanted LeBron to get one more assist.


----------



## Jace

Joel with, what, 3 moving screens already?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 333

4-4 from 3


----------



## UD40

Norris Cole Blooded


----------



## Jace

Cole's 3s are almost all swishes too. 4-4.


----------



## BlackNRed

Well, we still gave away home court. Gotta go win at the United Center now.


----------



## Jace

Fouls til the last drop. #Fosterized


----------



## PoetLaureate

cool game, now get both in Chicago


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 115-78

Great bounce back game for the Heat.

Lebron dominated with his scoring early and with his passing in the 2nd half. 

Good to see Wade and Bosh get on track and very good to see the 3 ball finally drop with regularity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Fouls til the last drop. #Fosterized


Scott foster has had some weird calls in a ton of our games this season, but tonight took the cake. 

This crew is done for this series im guessing. 

get ready for joey Crawford in game 3.


----------



## Wade County

1-1, I feel a bit better now.

Gotta take Game 3 and get the upper hand.


----------



## UD40

> Jemele Hill ‏@jemelehill 15s
> Ron Rothstein RT @JayAreReed: @jemelehill which one of the heat players you screwing??


:2ti:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> Tonight was the first time this season the Heat have attempted 25+ shots in the restricted area and shot 80+ percent in that zone.


Bulls have a great D, and it'll be even better in Chicago, but the Heat have gotten a ton of great looks throughout both games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Missed most of the 1st half. Was birdman in on every scram and tussle? This guy in the media room has asked Thibs and Noah if Birdman was playing dirty and the reason for some of the T's they got.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF, Dwyane...


----------



## Jace




----------



## Wade County

Dwyane....that's absurd....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That birdman gif can cause seizures if you stare at it took long.


----------



## Jace

Bird retaliated after LeBron was screened extra hard by fouling Bellinelli. Wasn't a hard or non-basketball foul. Just gave him some extra body.

Man, this is ridiculous. I'm watching the Gibson hook he wanted called a goaltend, and the ball isn't even on the way down. Kerr needs to be more responsible with his microphone and not go on and on about it being a blatant goaltend. Dude's always been a Heat hater. As far as Gibson, he just lost his mind and looked for an excuse. Kerr was also going crazy about the travel call because he was fouled, ignoring that the foul came after the travel. Maybe he just doesn't understand the ref has to make the call in chronological order.


----------



## Jace

Anyone have a screengrab of Dwyane's G1 podium attire? Heard it was really bad too.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah I gotta say, no idea what Gibson was upset about. He got swatted, looked at the scoreboard, and basically just said '**** it'.


----------



## Jace

He'll be fined, nothing more. 

Makes me harken back to the 2006 Bulls series. G2 at home and UD is fouled hard attempting a shot. Knowing he'd be upset, Joey Crawford hangs back to watch him on the ground despite the action quickly changing ends. UD takes out his mouthpiece and throws it at the ground while protesting, naturally sliding in the direction of Crawford as he was facing that way, but coming nowhere near touching him. He's ejected and suspended for G3. To me, Gibson screaming "**** you mother****er!" repeatedly toward a ref as he's supposed to be heading to the locker room seems to be a much more hostile and insubordinate response. Maybe I'm just biased. I guess what it comes down to was Haslem's response erroneously being categorized as launching a projectile toward an official, which it so clearly wasn't.


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

Bosh's "I'm doing good big fella how are you?" to Shaq's friendly greeting during the TNT interview was icy as hell. Shaq tries to get buddy-buddy in these interviews with guys he's trashed, and they make him look like an ass (see Javale McGee).


----------



## Jace

I feel like this is the lightest LeBron's looked since he's been here. He seems to be rolling back the muscle mass a little more year after year after peaking in '09 or '10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Anyone have a screengrab of Dwyane's G1 podium attire? Heard it was really bad too.


Nothing close to as bad as tonight..


----------



## Wade County

Dunno what D3 is doing these days


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade's jacket was great


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> I feel like this is the lightest LeBron's looked since he's been here. He seems to be rolling back the muscle mass a little more year after year after peaking in '09 or '10.


He's looked the same to me since 07.


----------



## Jace

I guess you have sub-par observational skills. I'm not alone in noticing this.


----------



## Ben

Wade's game 1 attire was dope. Game 2...ehhhh.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol Game 1's attire looked like some one slash his jacket with oatmeal and his shirt with food coloring.


----------



## Jace

I'll throw you a bone here Dr.

2011:










2013:










Not going to look harder for a better angle, but hopefully you can see the difference. I mean, his veins were exploding in 2011. He hit the weights super-hard post-Decision, but has chilled out since then.


----------



## Wade County

Not surprisingly, he's more explosive now than he was in 2011 I think.


----------



## Jace

Yeah it's a little easier for him to get to the rim. That could've contributed to his over-reliance on the J in the Finals.


----------



## Dee-Zy

To be fair, he is screaming and flexing in the 2011 pic.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> I'll throw you a bone here Dr.
> 
> 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to look harder for a better angle, but hopefully you can see the difference. I mean, his veins were exploding in 2011. He hit the weights super-hard post-Decision, but has chilled out since then.


I really don't think you can compare those pics, He is screaming and flexing standing up in 2011 and 2013 he is more relaxed and crouched over.

Pictures are EXTREMELY deceiving...just look at his skin tones haha.

Lebron, teammates, and commentators etc would talk about his slimmness if he did. No-one has at all.


----------



## Jace

Not the way it works. Even if it was, how do you know you've heard everything?

I knew his flexing would be brought up. Even if you find pictures from that era where he's not you can see the difference. Not going to try to sit here and convince you guys. I'm a 100% sure, and I've heard either he or his trainer refer to it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Looks exactly the the same, both taken Feb 2013


----------



## Jace

Guessing you meant the bottom one is from February _2011_. You picked two worse pictures to compare than the ones I chose. 

I will agree with you that LeBron is the same person he was in 2011.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Guessing you meant the bottom one is from February _2011_. You picked two worse pictures to compare than the ones I chose.
> 
> I will agree with you that LeBron is the same person he was in 2011.


Nope. Actually was taken this March.

http://s2.stabroeknews.com/images/2013/03/lebron.jpg


----------



## Jace

No. There's no 25th anniversary patch and his headband is too thin. 2011. Just let me handle this Doc. 

(Note: He never went sleeveless in 2012. I'm sad that I know this.)


----------

